# *** Taylormade Itsy Bitsy Monza Spider ***



## mono217 (Jan 22, 2009)

What can i say. What a club easy to lign up great feel what does everyone else think about this club much better than the original


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2009)

I have both the original (gift from GM) and the itsy bitsy (present from HID). I have to say the bigger one was much better on the recent temporary greens but in general terms I prefer the itsy bitsy


----------



## mono217 (Jan 22, 2009)

ive had both but the itsy bitsy is better


----------



## HTL (Jan 22, 2009)

ive had both but the itsy bitsy is better
		
Click to expand...

Why? I love mine (AKA The death star) bit hard to control at times but it gives a great roll on the short stuff.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 23, 2009)

I was wondering that as well. Why is the itsy better than the original? After all, this is a review forum!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2009)

In my humble opinion the itsy is better for the modifications to the alignment aid. As the original had more visible space on top of the club the alignment aid consisted of two half circles , one thick line running from the putter face to the back of the top section and a line either side to join the two circles.

It works very well as it is but the itsy only has one circle and compared with the original less is more. It doesn't seem so fussy. 

From a playing perspective there is very little to choose. Both produce a great roll from the AGSI and both are very steady and resist twisting during the stroke. My only advice would be to try both and see which suits your eye and putting stroke.


----------



## mono217 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it is better because of the feel i can just hit it the right pace and distance and read the line perfectly everytime with this putter.


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a quick on for spider users or any TM putter users.

What does the face feel like is it more metal feeling compared to the Odyssey XG which i find dead.

The reason being the greens i play are quite slow so when i bought a Odyssey it was fine in the shop smooth roll etc but took it took the course and couldnt get on with it.

The putter i use now i tries out on my course and rolls the ball well,just having slight problems on the short ones,and i do love the spider esp the feeling like it swings itself

Many Thanks


----------



## kid2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bought the itsy bitsy myself after a bit of tooing and froing between it and the oddessy sabertooth.
For me the itsy was more consistent making the ball roll end over end oo every putt.
The sabertooth wasn't as consistant the ball rolling left to right sometimes that cemented my reason for buying the itsy. Anyone that has a problem with putting length and direction should certainly give it a try 
It wont disappoint.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 6, 2009)

ive had both but the itsy bitsy is better
		
Click to expand...

Why? I love mine (AKA The death star) bit hard to control at times but it gives a great roll on the short stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Does it go left sometimes HTL?

I found that was my problem with it


----------



## HTL (Feb 6, 2009)

Does it go left? Not noticed that mate, its working so far.

I fiddled with the twisty bits at the back and it makes no difference, did you originally have a tool to do this?


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm afraid not I asked in the shop and the youth looked at me blankly.

For something that cost Â£130 I expected at least a box but no it came wrapped in an AG bag with some tape around the shaft 

Sadly my man you have just confirmed what I knew deep down inside it's the putee not the putter!

Yours is a fickle mistress but I have only played on full greens once in months so here's hoping.

I'm giving it until the summer and then I might start listening to the call of these

http://golf.mizunoeurope.com/putters/bettinardi_c_putter/


----------



## HTL (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm giving it until the summer and then I might start listening to the call of these

http://golf.mizunoeurope.com/putters/bettinardi_c_putter/

Click to expand...

That is just plain filth! Sex on a stick. I love them and are so tempted by the looks but if its working, dont try and fix it.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2009)

Was bored recently, so tried the spider and its smaller brother. TBH, was I won over, no. Odd looking, and while for very short putts they performed well, for anything longer, I felt my Scotty studio select newport 1.5 was the equal, without looking silly. Not a fan. Sorry.


----------

